#ubuntu-my 2011-07-11
<lon3star> dok bertapa ke ramai2 dalam ni
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> meditasi
<lon3star> hehehe 
<lon3star> ada pun
<lon3star> buat apa tu bos
<lon3star> mari la kita chat
<lon3star> berkenalan
<lon3star> layan kan bosan di kepala
<fairuz> tak buat apa
<fairuz> tgh buat report sket
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> kat opis ka?
<lon3star> umah
<lon3star> baru lepak makan
<sanhustler> hello...
<fairuz> sanhustler: Hello
<sanhustler> i got a problem here with my ubuntu natty 11.04..
<sanhustler> i install xbmc and since then the graphic card cant be detected and i cant load the natty interface..
<sanhustler> little help here..
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-13
<ShanZo> alo alo
<ShanZo> suma tidoq
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-14
<aztek> asslm....
<aztek> :-)
<aztek> silence room
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-16
<faizul> hi mnajem 
<faizul> hi mypapit 
<faizul> hi LowKey 
<pr0zii> where can I download ubuntu?
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-17
<unitedpotsmokers> hallow
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-09
<pcbsd> salam
<pcbsd> aku nk tnya skit psl apache if anyone can help
<pcbsd> browser aku keep displaying popup 'open with' instead of display the content of index.htm
<pcbsd> sume da install apache,mysql,php
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> wb susahsebut
<biborn> hmm
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-10
<fairuz> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-11
<excalibr> helo rakan2
<hotfloppy> online jap, tgk intebiu ihsan.. :D
<ak47suk1> hehe hotfloppy 
<ak47suk1> diorang interview kat channel mana?
<hotfloppy> #ubuntu-meeting
<hotfloppy> jom2.. bagi moral sapot..
<ak47suk1> soalan anas gak dia tanya hotfloppy 
<ak47suk1> *panas
<hotfloppy> biasa2 je tu soalan dia rasanya..
<hotfloppy> ke panas ?
<hotfloppy> aku rasa belom part soalan membunuh lagi tu..
<hotfloppy> tungguuuu..
<hotfloppy> hahahahaha..
<ak47suk1> huhu
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<hotfloppy> member sudah nervous.. huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> halo fairuz 
<hotfloppy> jom lepak #ubuntu-meeting , bagi moral sapot kat member kita intebiu..
<ak47suk1> kalau aku jadi ihsan,aku pun gabra
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<hotfloppy> rasa cam intebiu HelpOp/IrcOp lak..
<penreturns> interbiu bahasa xde ke
<penreturns> wakakkaka
<penreturns> ejat ckp dorg kuat gosip
<penreturns> :P
<hotfloppy> nak interbiu bahasa, hang kena la apply sama..
<hotfloppy> kasi ramai org Malaysia ada membership, pastu bleh la suggest intebiu dalam BM..
<penreturns> hahhahah
<hotfloppy> :D
<penreturns> weh
<penreturns> pi la tolong support die
<penreturns> testimoni
<penreturns> kene ade backup
<hotfloppy> camna nak bagi testi ?
<hotfloppy> takkan nak mencelah dalam cenel tu..
<hotfloppy> kang tak pasal2 je kena maki..
<penreturns> haa tu
<penreturns> die mintak tolong tuh
<penreturns> sy xreti nk speaking
<penreturns> kalo x da tolong da
<hotfloppy> dia mintak Ubuntu members la..
<penreturns> pasal contribution die
<hotfloppy> saya Ubuntu user je..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<penreturns> ye ke
<penreturns> mmg mampus la camtuh
<penreturns> hahhaha
<penreturns> tunggu la 30 taun lg
<penreturns> baru apply
<penreturns> wakakkaka
<hotfloppy> hahahahaha..
<hotfloppy> harap2 dia ada la nombor sapa2..
<penreturns> tu die ping hang tuh
<hotfloppy> ejat ke, poji ke..
<penreturns> pi masok
<penreturns> dr user pon bole
<penreturns> tolong laa
<hotfloppy> aduh..
<penreturns> bg tau pasal contribution kat loco je
<hotfloppy> apsal panggil aku..?
<hotfloppy> :(
<penreturns> hang org lama
<penreturns> reti speaking
<penreturns> :D
<ak47suk1> ejat takde ka
<ak47suk1> kalau tak boleh vouch
<penreturns> xde la tu
<penreturns> ak47suk1,  join la skali
<penreturns> tolong2 membe
<penreturns> hotfloppy, pasal remaja linux tu
<penreturns> tutorial pe sue
<hotfloppy> more than a month.. aduh, mana nak cari..
<penreturns> pasal translateion tu baru start last month
<hotfloppy> remaja linux website apa eh?
<penreturns> since die ambik alih tugas
<ak47suk1> page fb
<ak47suk1> ihsan buat
<hotfloppy> itu pon recently..
<hotfloppy> dia nak more than a month..
<penreturns> dr fb la
<penreturns> fb yg byk
<penreturns> sbb laen2 documentation mmg xde
<hotfloppy> apa website remaja linux ?
<penreturns> http://remajalinux.blogspot.com/
<hotfloppy> bukan..
<hotfloppy> kosong je blog tu..
<penreturns> ade laa
<hotfloppy> owh.. ada2..
<hotfloppy> tapi takde nama dia..
<hotfloppy> adeh..
<hotfloppy> ala, tak sempat..
<hotfloppy> depa dah vote..
<penreturns> +0
<penreturns> -..-
<hotfloppy> tu la..
<hotfloppy> recommendation tak kuat..
<penreturns> silap
<penreturns> patot siapkan org sume
<hotfloppy> tu la..
<hotfloppy> aku pon baru tau je dia ada intebiu arini..
<penreturns> die pon diam2 je
<penreturns> hehhehhe
<hotfloppy> haih..
<penreturns> adehh
<penreturns> sayang je
<hotfloppy> la..
<ak47suk1> ades
<penreturns> lol
<hotfloppy> ejat baru masuk ?
<penreturns> ejat lambat
<penreturns> :3
<hotfloppy> ruginye..
<y0w-> adeh
<penreturns> sayangg sayanggg
<ak47suk1> seribu kali sayang
<ejat> erk
<ejat> ???
<hotfloppy> ihsan salam intebiu arini..
<hotfloppy> baru je abis..
<ak47suk1> tapi kalau ejat +1 pun ada satu undi je
<hotfloppy> tak..
<penreturns> 2 bai
<hotfloppy> bukan undi, tapi recommendation
<hotfloppy> itu yg menentukan undi..
<ak47suk1> yep
<ejat> ??
<ejat> ade dari MY ke yg apply? 
<hotfloppy> eh, ejat tatau ?
<hotfloppy> tapi poji ada kasi recommendation..
<hotfloppy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/inashdeen
<ejat> hmmmm lain kali inform .. x sempat nak tgk list
<hotfloppy> takde rezeki dia kot..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> pas ni giliran penreturns lak..
<hotfloppy> penreturns, ada bran ?
<penreturns> hahhaha
<penreturns> x la
<penreturns> mne de portfolio
<hotfloppy> tgk badges dah banyak tu..
<penreturns> kahkahkah
<penreturns> badge je pon
<ak47suk1> aku tunggu lepas raya baru apply
 * ejat +1 hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> raya posa  ke raya aji ak47suk1 ?
<ejat> trophy dia byk tu 
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<ejat> kalah i 
<penreturns> trophy je
<hotfloppy> ejat, hahahaha..
<penreturns> hahhaha
<ak47suk1> raya puasa kalau takde aral
<hotfloppy> chayok ak47suk1 !!
<hotfloppy> kalo nak recommendation, gitau awal2.. bleh la buat homework dulu..
<penreturns> wahhhh
<penreturns> (Y)
<hotfloppy> ini tetiba je diseru.. :(
<penreturns> hahahhaa
<ejat> huhu 
<hotfloppy> okay la.. calo dulu..
<hotfloppy> lewat sudah..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> assalamualaikum..
<penreturns> wasalam
<ak47suk1> ok nak chow main assassin creed
<y0w-> chow dulu semua
<y0w-> assalamualaikum..
<ejat> jap ye rakan2
 * ejat tgh blurrr nak catchup lambat masuk meeting nie 
<ejat> hehe
<fzlamn> Selamat malam...
<ejat> selamat ... 
<ejat> ilang dah ker semua org
 * ejat pokes zarul n angch
<angch> ejat: poke back
<ejat> finally ... 
<ejat> angch: how r ya bro 
<ejat> long long long long long time not see ya 
<angch> ejat: heh. "busy".
<angch> yeah
<ejat> u bz but doing great in biz :)
<angch> ejat: hah. "great" is subjective.
<ejat> but i guess .. doing and getting more greater .. 
<angch> ejat: and how are you?
<ejat> hmm .. me ? hmmm trying to start something .. 
<ejat> new ... 
<angch> ejat: good to hear.
<angch> ejat: whatcha doing?
<ejat> thanks ... biz .. 
<angch> ejat: consultation? development?
<ejat> consultation .. training .. implementation .. 
<ejat> trading .. 
<ejat> opss.. its been log .. 
<angch> doh.
<ejat> maybe we should PM :) u at home doing works ? or relaxing with family ? :)
<angch> heheh
<angch> at office, leaving home soonish. hungry.
<ejat> still at office ? 
<ejat> omg .. 
<ejat> all your staff also still at office? 
<ejat> must be hard working doing new proposal :) 
<angch> just me
<angch> documentation. heh.
<ejat> ouch .. 
<angch> anyway. home time. catch you all later.
<angch> gtg, nights
<ejat> ok
<zarul> HALLLLLOOOO!!!
<excalibr> harlo
<excalibr> pe citer zarul 
 * fairuz ngantuk plak
<excalibr> pe citer fairuz
<fairuz> excalibr: tgh godek lauterbach, tak jadi2
<excalibr> arm is pita
<fairuz> excalibr: :)
<fairuz> secure mode in yang pita
<fairuz> trustzone la ape la, adei pening aku
<fairuz> excalibr: tak tido lg ka
<excalibr> belum..baru je balik
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-12
<excalibr> helo rakan2
<fairuz> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-13
<excalibr> helo rakan2
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<susahsebut> helo jugak
<fairuz> ping susahsebut: ada pm
<excalibr> apa yg tak kena dgn font rendering dlm chromium
<excalibr> jauh sgt beza dgn google chrome
<excalibr> helo rakan2
<ak47suk1> helo
<excalibr> ak47suk1: dari tbd? ;)
<ak47suk1> maybe :))
<excalibr> bukan ke kat situ ramai pengguna senyap ubuntu?
<ak47suk1> ada beberapa org yg aktif dalam ubuntu-my
<ak47suk1> tapi kalau nak ramai on irc time meeting la
<ak47suk1> time lain sunyi sepi la
<excalibr> huhu
<excalibr> penreturns
<susahsebut> penreturns sedang dating
<susahsebut> hihi
<mdpai> rakan2
<mdpai> group takleh masuk eh?
<mdpai> group fb
<mdpai> mypapit: group fb takleh masuk eh?
<susahsebut> group fb sedang menggile. haha
<fairuz_> keke
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-14
<shah`> alooo
 * shah` slaps penreturns around a bit with a large trout
<susahsebut> yuhuuuu
<susahsebut> penreturns ada
<susahsebut> hahah
<shah`> wb
<shah`> hiii
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-15
<D3ll> hi susah sebut
<D3ll> lamer dah tak nampak awak
<D3ll> awak apa citer dan apa khabar?
 * D3ll ping susahsebut
<shah`> o.O
<D3ll> oo
 * D3ll ping shah`
 * shah` pang D3ll
<shah`> apa citer D3ll?
<PencintaKucing> hola~
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-08
<excalibr> sian darknite takda org sapa dia
<excalibr> fairuz oh fairuz
<fairuz> excalibr: yup
<excalibr> aku baru dapat sms status report dari tm
<excalibr> siot je malaun yg pegi potong kabel tel ni
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-09
<excalibr> yo fairuz
<fairuz> yo excalibr
<excalibr> fairuz: raspberry pi model b 512MB
<excalibr> RM115, murah ke?
<excalibr> err 111
<fairuz> ok dah tu
<excalibr> tak tau tu include shipping ke tak
<excalibr> http://my.element14.com/jsp/bespoke/bespoke7.jsp?bespokepage=e14/common/promotions/rpi-accessories.jsp&_requestid=47459
<excalibr> aku ingat nak beli satu
<fairuz> shipping tak mahal sgt
<fairuz> aku ada belikan untuk orang hari tu, beli hari ni esok dah sampai
<excalibr> susahsebut?
<fairuz> aah
<excalibr> selain rpi sendiri, apa lagi kena beli
<excalibr> usb hub aku dah ada
<fairuz> power supply kena sendiri tak salah aku
<fairuz> wayar hdmi
<fairuz> pastu sd card
<excalibr> power supply boleh guna adapterr modem tak
<fairuz> pastu kalau nak sumbat la mouse dengan keyboard
<fairuz> aku pakai charger phone aku je wakaka
<fairuz> asalkan Ampere cukup, ok je
<excalibr> ampere dia nak berapa..ni dia tulis 800mA dekat label plug adapter
<excalibr> output 12v 800mA
<excalibr> rasa mcm tak cukup je
<fairuz> mcm tak cukup
<fairuz> tak igt dah, tapi tak salah aku 1A yang dia nak
<fairuz> depend pada ko sumbat ape 
<fairuz> kalau ko sumbat mouse + keyboard, dia akan consume lg byk
<excalibr> kalau lebih A takpe ke?
<excalibr> 3-4+
<fairuz> takpe
<excalibr> kalau guna usb thumbdrive, sd cards tak perlu kan?
<excalibr> bangun bangun
<fairuz> excalibr: woot woot
<excalibr> weh fairuz
<excalibr> casing dia camna pulak
<excalibr> bekas kaset muat tak
<fairuz> excalibr: aku biar bogel je
<fairuz> nak casing buat ape keke
<excalibr> takut jadi apa2..kena shortcircuit ke apa
<excalibr> mana tau kan...
<excalibr> angch: anda di sana?
<angch> excalibr, tiada
<excalibr> :]
<excalibr> dalam kes 2 nic..
<excalibr> masa kita nak add routing table utk extra nic tu
<angch> cara: lama: route add $ip dev $nic
<excalibr> untuk bagi packet keluar/masuk ikut nic sama
<excalibr> yeaa..lupa something..sebelum add routing tu..kita perlu delete dulu ke routing asal extra nic tu?
<angch> excalibr, ya
<angch> excalibr, keyword untuk google: multihoming.
<excalibr> proper term utk benda ni?
<excalibr> ok
<excalibr> uhhhh..tak menjadi la angch..maybe sebab bukan physical nic kot
<excalibr> aku nak split openvpn punya tun
<excalibr> biar boleh bind mcm nic biasa
<angch> excalibr, google sikit. konsep sama
<angch> dah nak cabut sekarang, sorry.
<angch> good luck
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-10
<excalibr> Helo
<excalibr> hari pertamaxx
<fairuz> excalibr: yo
<excalibr> ui fairuz buat apa tu
<fairuz> excalibr: tgh review code kat gerrit 
<fairuz> keke
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<excalibr> right on..
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> 3 minit, ok la tu
<excalibr> masuk irc tak leh buat mcm facebook
<excalibr> pos mesej lepas tu terus blah
<excalibr> silap la kalau dia rasa camtu
<excalibr> hahaha
<excalibr> http://haxe.org/doc/intro
<excalibr> ^ tak faham..betul ke apa aku baca ni..lang utk generate another lang source
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-11
<fairuz> excalibr: woot
<excalibr> ..toow
<excalibr> sedih la..pg tadi perasan internet down..tengok2 router dah kejong..
<excalibr> lampu semua tak nyala langsung
<excalibr> RIP
<excalibr> /poke fairuz 
<excalibr> http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=6620 ('Raspberry Pi &#8226; View topic - Will a power supply with a higher amp-age work with the pi?')
<stickyboy> Good morning, Malaysia. :D
<excalibr> morning stickyboy 
<stickyboy> excalibr: Good morning, from Kenya.
<excalibr> from kenya? How did you stumble on this channel?
<stickyboy> excalibr: I'm thinking of coming to Malaysia, so I decided to see if there was a GNU/Linux community :D
<hyperair> hmm kenyans..
<hyperair> every time the topic of kenyans comes up, i keep thinking how screwed we would all be if there were kenyan zombies around.
<stickyboy> Heh, I'm American.  Living in Kenya. :D
<stickyboy> I don't think Kenyan zombies would be worse than any other zombies.
<hyperair> well...
<hyperair> if they start running..
<stickyboy> Ah :)
<hyperair> don't hope to get away? ;-)
<stickyboy> Also Ethiopians
<hyperair> heheh
<stickyboy> I was gonna go to California (home), but the plane ticket is **** expensive.
<stickyboy> So I thought, "Malaysia sounds nice!" :P
<hyperair> hahah
<hyperair> vacation coming up?
<stickyboy> Yah haha
<stickyboy> I'm a Linux sysadmin at an NGO here
<stickyboy> Doing high-performance computing; lots of storage, computing, etc.
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> cool
<stickyboy> Are you guys in Malaysia?
<stickyboy> Is there much of a FOSS community in Malaysia?
<stickyboy> Alright, I think I'm coming to Malaysia.
<stickyboy> hyperair: So you're in Malaysia?
<hyperair> stickyboy: nope, i'm in singapore.
<stickyboy> Ah. :D  Lots of python hackers there I hear
<hyperair> :)
<hyperair> yeah there are
<hyperair> i'm one too
<stickyboy> Nice, I was experimenting with Pelican last night.
<stickyboy> Gonna play with Tinkerer tonight.
<stickyboy> Static blog generators. :D
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-12
<excalibr> fairuz: http://i.imgur.com/q92umpp.jpg
<fairuz> excalibr:  haha lol
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-13
<drebar> dalam ni semua senyap jer ke
<excalibr> buat-buat senyap je
<drebar> hehhe
<drebar> ingat takder orang td
<shah`> ada
<mypapit> ada jgk
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-14
<excalibr> woot
<excalibr> raaaaaaawwwwrrr
<excalibr> 8th build attempt
<iluvmy> hello
<iluvmy> ade orang?
#ubuntu-my 2014-07-08
<mypapit> wtf all!!! you
#ubuntu-my 2015-07-06
<mypapit> wtf ejat 
#ubuntu-my 2015-07-08
<umarzuki_> anyone using tde?
#ubuntu-my 2015-07-12
<mypapit> w00f
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-10
<locodir-user> Hello Anybody?
<UbuntuMY> zuannazri was added by: zuannazri
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> Assalamualaikum, salam sejahtera semua, Betahun stop pakai Ubuntu sejak depa pakai DE unity. Bila tukar balik ke gnome haishh mcm jumpa balik dgn kawan lama dia punya seronok.hehe
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @zuannazri, Wah gnome 👍
<UbuntuMY> <Mr jun> @zuannazri, 😁👍
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> Kawan2 fav DE sekarang apa..
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Cinnamon
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> Dah try Cinnamon dekat linux 19. Ok tak?
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Suka pada integration yg Cinnamon offer.
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Music player control
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> By default x pakai appindicator. Kes ni je byk systray app yg x muncul 😂
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-11
<UbuntuMY> jeboncute was added by: jeboncute
<UbuntuMY> <hanief_harun> guys, nk tanya..ada sapa2 experience dia..klu kita boot pakai ubuntu fibre nwcard yg tak nampak. klu boot pakai centos nampak..pasai apa yea? ubuntu 14.04.
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Driver tak support
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Ubuntu 14 lama nau tu. Pakai 17 or 18 support tak? Kalau tak kena enable module dia pada kernal
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @hanief_harun, apa model fibre card tu? mgkin ada driver dari hardware vendor
<UbuntuMY> <hanief_harun> mellanox connectX v3
<UbuntuMY> <hanief_harun> masa boot nampak adaptor dia..bila dah masuk OS terus hilang. nampak copper je..
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> https://forums.servethehome.com/index.php?threads/installing-mellanox-connectx-3-en-on-ubuntu-16-04-notes.11309/
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> mellanox by default tak jumpa driver ke?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Sebab ubuntu lama rasanya tu
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Cuba run ubuntu 18 dengan guna  usb live cd.
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> ubuntu biasa tak boleh run dalam azure cloud  kena guna ubuntu cloud version huhuhu ..
<UbuntuMY> <hanief_harun> mirantis..fuel 9.0 mmg pakai ubuntu 14.04.
<UbuntuMY> <hanief_harun> node lain ok. ada 3 node je yang masalah. padahal semua node model server yang sama. nw kad pun sama..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @nanasklinux, Pakai la image yg dah ade .. Sbb kernel image tu dah tune for that particular public cloud
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @hanief_harun, Nak build OS ke?
<UbuntuMY> <hanief_harun> ya
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @myfenris, Aku supply image untuk azure huhu.. Develop local baru deploy utk cloud..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Boleh je nak pakai @ upload image sendiri
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> But u need to build kernel skali supaya works well with the platform
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @hanief_harun, Utk development or production?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Planning to get mirantis support ke?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @myfenris, Ada module kernal Kena pasang dulu.. Huhh
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Tapi ubuntu dah siapkan utk cloud punya image.
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Masalah yg cloud punya tak boleh run pada virtual box huhu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @nanasklinux, Mmg la .. Td cakap nak build n upload sendiri
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Microsoft and Canonical Increase Velocity with Azure Tailored Kernel | Ubuntu blog  https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/09/21/microsoft-and-canonical-increase-velocity-with-azure-tailored-kernel
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Pernah jumpa Leann tu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Mmg x De gaya g33k
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Tp handle kernel team
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Huhu
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @hanief_harun, pergh
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> best gile environment client ko
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> ade keje kosong tk?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @myfenris, Centos tak perlu kernal asing huhu..
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @nanasklinux, boleh kot tapi kena tweak la sikit sebab cloud punya image dah memang buat utk cloud punya infra..   https://askubuntu.com/questions/62688/how-to-set-up-cloud-image-in-virtualbox
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Lagi satu isu dia bila dah download.. Upload balik nak pakai di cloud tak boleh juga hahha... Cabaran supports cloud  azure hihi
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> kena buat build dalam cloud la juga 😅
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> imej cloud ni tak bootable yea.. 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> boot kernal dia kena ubah ... :D ..
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> kalau centos ok je ..
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> tapi aku tgk alicloud tak susah sanggat .. cuma tak ada masa nak support untuk alicoud
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> rupanya ada lesen ni hahaha https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @nanasklinux, dah tgk https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/virtual-machines/linux/capture-image
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> ada masa nanti nak buat satu la nak upload kat azure huhu
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> dah buat tu :D
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Ada tak betul la tu tak jalan
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @nanasklinux, Usaha lagi 🤪
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> 😜😜 Tak pe.. Ada cara lain..
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-12
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  -------------------------------------------------------------------  cups                           2.1.3-4ubuntu0.5     USN-3713-1  firefox                        61.0.1+build1-0ubunt USN-3705-2  imagemagick                    8:6.8.9.9-7ubuntu5.1 USN-3711-1  imagemagick-6.q16              8:6.8.9.9-7ubuntu5.1 USN-3711-1 
<UbuntuMY> libarchive-zip-perl            1.56-2ubuntu0.1      USN-3703-1  libexiv2-14                    0.25-2.1ubuntu16.04. USN-3700-1  libjpeg-turbo8                 1.4.2-0ubuntu3.1     USN-3706-1  libmagickcore-6.q16-2          8:6.8.9.9-7ubuntu5.1 USN-3711-1  libmagickcore-6.q16-2-extra    8:6.8.9.9-7ubuntu5.1 USN-3711-1  libpng12-0                     1.2.54-1ubuntu1.1    USN-3712-1  libslp1                        1.2.1-11ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3708-1  libsoup2.4-1
<UbuntuMY>                   2.52.2-1ubuntu0.3    USN-3701-1  linux-image-generic            4.4.0.130.136        USN-3696-1
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 😩
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Franz – a free messaging app for Slack, Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp, Telegram and more  https://meetfranz.com/
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Ni pun ok..all in boleh..
<UbuntuMY> hailm4n was added by: hailm4n
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Rambox
<UbuntuMY> <pihpih95> @toopye, Electron based ke
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-15
<UbuntuMY> Abanh Burn was added by: Abanh Burn
<UbuntuMY> Rozzdee was added by: Rozzdee
<UbuntuMY> <Rozzdee> Salam perkenalan utk semua
<UbuntuMY> <Rozzdee> Newbie lagi
<UbuntuMY> Azman salleh was added by: Azman salleh
